# Ras Al Khaimah - New Job and Moving - Help



## krithika (Nov 18, 2013)

Good day All,
first, i would like to thank for helping among each others.

My Husband is a Marine Engineer and currently having a wage scale of US $ 6000/Month. With this job he has to sail out 6 months a year. So I have made him to look for a shore based job.

After a long hunt - he now got a job offer at Ras Al Khaimah - (we never heard off this place till now).

He will be looking after the Technical Management of ships from this place. 

With regards to offer:
us $ 2500 / Month
Which place we are going to stay - not yet disclosed
Accommodation - Given by company - (not sure whether sharing or individual)
Car being provided by the company (not sure about gas)
Not sure about furniture and electricity.
Based on Performance (some bonus on yearly basis) dont know how much..
Not sure whether medical is covered for both of us.


We are new couples and as of now no kids.

We have to honor our commitment in India which is worth US $ 1000 per month. 

Kindly advice whether remaining US $ 1500 is sufficient to have a decent life (we don't drink or party) (we like to go out once in week - just to get some fresh air and spend time together).

We would like to cook at the apartment. Is this place really suitable for vegetarians?

I have also planned to work after coming here. I am Masters in Commerce (Company Secretaryship) and I love teaching.

Kindly provide us a valuable feedback and guide us whether to take up with such salary or not?

How much will be the bonus % in UAE? is it company dependent? 
and do we have to pay Income tax?

Thanks in advance
Regards
KrithikaSriram


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ras is very different from dubai and abu dhabi. only if you are on abu dhabi visas is medical insurance compulsory for all.... otherwise it will just be the employee. its not that easy to find a job for a woman here, but who knows. and bonus, well unfortunately its very expensive to live here so if you the main expenses are covered then you should be fine, and no there is no income tax as yet.... but there are hidden taxes, such as high rents, high cost of food, high utilities, high cost of going out.... the only thing that is cheaper is the petrol. but then you use 10 times the amount as you would if you were in the uk so it evens out.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably best to PM Saraswat. He lives in RAK and it's very different from the other Emirates.


----------



## Sudipkarki (Dec 14, 2013)

I hve ben here in rak since last 10 years.i think 1500 dollar monthly is more dan enough for couple.life here is very easy compare 2 other emirates..its difficult to find a decent job here sprcially for woman..but who knws if luck favour dan u may find gud one as well...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sudipkarki said:


> I hve ben here in rak since last 10 years.i think 1500 dollar monthly is more dan enough for couple.life here is very easy compare 2 other emirates..its difficult to find a decent job here sprcially for woman..but who knws if luck favour dan u may find gud one as well...


And you may learn how not to use txtspk too !


----------



## Sudipkarki (Dec 14, 2013)

Lol ure frm next tym..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sudipkarki said:


> Lol ure frm next tym..


Nope - txtspk isn't allowed on here. Read the rules my friend,


----------



## Sudipkarki (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok i will be careful from next time my friend..


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

why move from a 6000 US$ job to a 2500 US$ job?


----------

